# Who's your favorite Hobbit?



## husborne (Jul 25, 2005)

Who is your favorite Hobbit..?

Frodo. ?
Bilbo. ?
Sam. ?
Merry. ?
Pipin. ?





Husborne.
www.own-middle-earth-newzealand.com


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 25, 2005)

Cool a new member, hi husborne.

I'll pick Lobelia because thats who I am becoming! 

Before her it was Bilbo, so he's second.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Merry and Pippin, for sure.


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 5, 2005)

Peregrin Took hands down.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 5, 2005)

WHERE IS ROSIE?!?!? You CAN'T leave her out!


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Aug 11, 2005)

Bilbo, of course! Of course...I love all hobbits...cuz I am one...mwha,ha,ha!


----------



## baragund (Aug 11, 2005)

I like Bullroarer Took! He was one mean dude.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 11, 2005)

Rosie cuz..she's hot.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 11, 2005)

Sandyman! and Gaffer.


----------



## Garwen (Nov 20, 2005)

Sam, he's such a loyal friend.


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 21, 2005)

Garwen said:


> Sam, he's such a loyal friend.


And down to earth. Just gotta love the guy.


----------



## brookhollow (Dec 3, 2005)

I think the one I would want to hang out with most on a Friday night...Pippin. A whole lotta laughts, and can you imagine the crazy stuff that you would get into.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 3, 2005)

Pippin...although Fatty would come close. Pippin for the laughs, Fatty for the food.


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Dec 3, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> Merry and Pippin, for sure.


You just can't live without 'em. Pippin's got the laughs and Merry has the brians(sometimes)


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 3, 2005)

It's a well-known fact Merry and Pippin are the same character


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Dec 11, 2005)

I love Samwise Gamgee. He has a pure heart, he is full of loyalty, and he is brave. Perhaps his bravery is not conventional, but he still would sacrifice everything for Frodo, and that is what is really important. Yay Samwise!


----------



## Willow Took (Dec 12, 2005)

Pippin to go out and kick up our heels, but Sam for the lifelong best neighbor.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 22, 2005)

I love 'em all

There's a store by me called pandemonium that sells fantasy books and games (ie dungeons and dragons) it's my dice store.

Anyway they sell these home made pins and there's one that says Pervy Hobbit Fancier

there's also one that says:

What's Klingon for 'Who would bother with a made up language like elvish?" anyway, i'm done ranting.

I AM A PERVY HOBBIT FANCIER


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 22, 2005)

well im going to say fatty cause hes pretty cool and likes food (like me) but pippin is also cool


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 23, 2005)

husborne said:


> Who is your favorite Hobbit?



Nob and Bob, natch — my loyalites are always to Bree! 

Barley


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm shocked, absolutely mortified in fact, that none of you has said Frodo! Honestly, he is really badass, and you guys just pass him by! Sam and Bilbo would tie for a close second, but NOTHING compares with Frodo. I could turn this post into a page-long paper as to why Frodo is the best, but I'm mad hungry, and I have to go eat something. Maybe later, if I feel like it.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 16, 2010)

This is the easiest question in the history of TTF.


Bilbo!!


The bestest mortal ever was.;*)


----------



## Prince of Cats (Oct 16, 2010)

nom said:


> the bestest mortal ever was.


 
troll alert! :*d


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 16, 2010)

Trolls love hobbit. They taste great


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 16, 2010)

Gothmog said:


> Trolls love hobbit. They taste great


 
:*D





The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Oct 17, 2010)

What's a troll's favorite way to cook a Hobbit?


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 17, 2010)

Prince of Cats said:


> What's a troll's favorite way to cook a Hobbit?


 
Probably boiling. I doubt that many Trolls get to be Michelin star chefs :*D


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha - I had a boyfriend who used to call me a troll, but he thought I was an excellent cook.:*D

Wouldn't cook hobbits though, so I fail the test of a true troll!:*)


----------



## Prince of Cats (Oct 18, 2010)

Gothmog said:


> Probably boiling


 
Bugger that, I say 'just sit on them one by one and squash them into jelly'!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm just wondering, but nobody said the Old Took did they? After all, we have lot of stories and anecdotes involving said Took, but do we ever actually make a connection personally? Mostly an ambiguous figure in my eyes. Does he have a shady double-life, where he has a monopoly on pipes (not the pipeweed itself) and sells them for thrice their worth on the Hobbit blackmarket? Or is Gerontius merely a wise old sage residing in the Great Smials, distributing pearls of wisdom? Is his age so advanced, perhaps, because he is actually the illegitmate love child of Gollum, who lived some amount of centuries and as such his longevity was passed on? Or did he just eat an apple a day (to keep the doctor away)?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 21, 2010)

If we're going for obscure hobbits, I'd say Belladonna Took Baggins. 
But, really, I'd have to say that Frodo is the best of the hobbits.


----------



## Persephone (Oct 21, 2010)

*samwise gamgee*


----------



## AnathemicOne (Oct 27, 2010)

Merry and Pippin!


----------



## Sulimo (May 12, 2011)

In the past I would have said Sam, but today I just finished listening to the RotK audio, and its gotta be Frodo. I love his humility and his wisdom. Repeatedly throughout the books the wise remark on his perceptiveness. Such as when he sees that Galadrial actually desire the ring.
He also shows mercy, and wants to only do harm as a last resort. Hoping to heal through love and forgiveness. After placing the crown on Aragorn's head he retreats to a quite life, and quickly fades from the scene after the scouring of the Shire. Allowing others to receive renown for their deeds. He is a fascinating character, and I have to say he is my favorite.


----------



## Brandybuck (Jun 18, 2011)

Pippin is definitely my favourite, he represents a true hobbit. He is an important character in the Company because he is able to make a joke or smile in the darkest of times. Samwise is also a great hobbit, his courage and loyalty is what gets Frodo to Mount Doom. Without Samwise Frodo would basically have been killed as soon as he set foot on the Eastern shore.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 3, 2018)

Meriadoc "Merry" Brandybuck


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 3, 2018)

The archers who smote Grima, Little Man must've been bolting. 

No wonder The Shire sent a few to help with the Northern war against Angmar, Little Folk shoot true!




CL


----------

